# The Trip From Hell ARGHHH



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Long post ahead folks!

Well, we left San Diego on Sunday for our month long, long anticipated trip to Wash. DC to see our son and his family and our new grand-daughter, Hadley, for Christmas. We drove to El Paso the first night. I forgot the name of the hotel where I had made reservations. DUH. Finally got it figured out and we checked in. Vinny and Lulu are being angels.

Monday drove to Ft Worth/Dallas into an ice storm. The navigation in our brand new 2009 Buick Enclave that we bought because of the trip didn't have the hotel in it because the hotel was too new. DH had put Sheraton in it and it took us to Sheraton Dr which was in a very scary part of town. Now we're lost. Thank goodness for On Star as eventually they got us to the hotel. The roads were filled with accidents and everyone was driving real slow because of the ice. 20 degrees.

Tuesday we drove to Memphis. It took 2 hours just to get through Dallas because of all the ice. Very stressful for this little old Southern CA lady, lol. Just not used to 20 degree weather.

Wednesday took us to Lexington KY. Loved the clean beautiful state. We check into the hotel that takes dogs. $94. for the room. When we got to our room there was a message on the phone that there will be an additional $100. non-refundable for the dogs for one night. NO WAY. We hauled everything back to the car and went to a Residence Inn. 

Thursday, fateful Thursday! We program the navigator to take us the shortest way to DC. DUMB! Up over the Allegany Mts we went. Curvy, car sick, slow roads. Finally we are on a DARK, narrow country road and the Nav. says we are actually 30 miles from DC! No freeways around because we are taking the SHORTEST route. Out of nowhere a hugh deer hits us!! One headlight is now looking cross-eyed and we have no bumper, no right fender and passenger door dented in. We crawl to our hotel.

Friday after we help in grandson's classroom Christmas party we go to car collision place to see about getting the car fixed.  They declared it un-driveable!! Un-safe. Of course we don't have rental insurance because we have 3 cars.......

Oh, and, by the way, it may take a month to fix, who knows with GM and parts and such! And being a 2009 makes it harder. They suggest we fly home and fly back later and then drive car home!!!

Back to the hotel we go in a $55. a day rental car!

This morning our son came by to pick up DH to go to the Navy football game. Oh, and mom, if you go to our house the dogs have to stay in a kennel the whole time because yesterday when we were there for a few minutes Lulu pooped under the dining room table. AND, Hadley ATE it!!!
OMG. And we're not allowed to leave them in the hotel un-attended. (Son actually laughed when I told him that Lulu eats Evo and it is 43% protein.)

But DDIL is furious. She already decided she hates Vinny because he herds her 120 lb dog around. And now Lulu's poop! And Hadley's indiscriminate taste buds.

So, I'm staying in the hotel room all day. Shunned, lol.

Wine anyone?

Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh Carole! Hope you can at least get a movie on the TV or something, maybe have a pizza delivered and stay warm. 

I wound up in a 4th of July parade once when I "trusted" the nav system on my car and took the shortest route instead of the route I already knew!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Carole, how distressing! This sure isn't what you've been dreaming about for a while. You are really between a rock and a hard place. Maybe your DIL will calm down and relax a bit. Maybe if they had an area you could gate off in their house, your dogs could be there? It would still be a lot better than being boarded as a lot of dogs are. 

And, your poor, wonderful, brand-spankin' new car! Ugh!

Make it a very good glass of wine!

Sending sympathy and sighs,

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Carole I am so sorry to hear of your nasty trip and accident at SON's home. Personally DDIL could be a little more attentive to your granddaughter and her big dog after all you did just come all the way across AMERICA to visit. Just my two cents. I will pray that things get better. :grouphug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wine Carole? Are you sure you don't want anything stronger... My goodness what a trip, I'm so sorry it has started off so rough hopefully the rest of it is better.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Carole,
I am sorry your trip wasn't as pleasant as you had hoped and thankfully you are safe and no one was hurt in the deer collision. Someday down the road you will look back on this great adventure and laugh, but for now, know that it will all get better. Take a couple of days for yourself. Take the dogs sightseeing, there is a lot to do there for sure.

It won't hurt the dogs either to put into a crate for a couple of hours so you can visit with your granddaughter.

I am surprised that no one smelled the present that Vinny left under the table before the baby got to it. Playing devils advocate her cause I am on your side, why wasn't DDIN watching the toddler?? <grin>

Hang in there, it will get better. Santy Paws is coming, remember!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Carole I am so so sorry about all of your trouble on the road and now with you DIL! Personally, I think she's being just a little ridiculous... how is it your dog's fault that her daughter ate his poop? As a matter of fact, shouldn't she have been watching her? Sorry, not trying to be mean or anything, just my opinion. Hope you can get something worked out soon! :hug:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Carole,
If you'll venture across the Potomac River, you can come and visit us with your dogs. We're kind of casual here but would welcome you with a glass of wine and 2 Havs.
I'll PM you the info.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I encourage you to have a glass (or maybe a bottle) of wine after the time that you've had so far on your trip.
Hopefully it's better from this point on and you and your DIL can come to some sort of compromise on the doggies. 
So sorry about your car...hopefully it can be fixed quickly. 
Hugs, hang in there and enjoy your grandbaby


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Nan, what a sweet offer! Right now I'm afraid to even leave the hotel, lol.

It was amazing Lulu managed to poop under the table with none of us noticing. The carpet under there is a print and her poop was like little raisins and hard to see. We were all watching but the room got crowded when her father and family showed up. We only were there a short while, but.....

If only it hadn't been this DDIL.......

Remember that movie with Chevy Chase, Vacation? That's what this feels like, lol.
Carole


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Carol,
Today you should treat yourself to a spa day. The whole 9 yards with a nice manicure, a pedicure and then hot rocks massage and facial. Then off to a yoga class. Kundalini (sorry about spelling) to stabalize and energize your body and soul, it's all about breathing and energy, you'll love it and deserve to enjoy the moment. PS dogs eat poop. It's a fact of life in their world. Unless your dog has parasites which I highly doubt it's not such a big deal. Some people need to lighten up.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness Carole - that is horrible!! If I were you, I would be flying home tonight with my dogs, and spending Xmas at home!! I agree, how in the world could a little tiny girl get under the table and eat poop without seeing her go under there?? Maybe they will compromise and let you just gate the pups in the kitchen or something. You certainly wont feel comfortable with the dogs in a kennel (I assume). 
Oh - and i would just let the car be repaired and have your son sell it out there!!! 
By the way - Martini's work better than wine!!!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

OMG Carole, what a dreadful trip. I hope you can figure out some kind of compromise with your DDIL. I would think it would be very hard to find a kennel at this late date. Maybe you could buy an expen to keep the dogs in while you're at their house? I'm so sorry and I hope things smooth out for the rest of your trip. When I first read your post I immediately thought of the Chevy Chase movie too! :grouphug:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carole, I am sorry that your unforgettable nicely planned vacation turned out to be unforgettable in this wicked way. But if you're in DC, that means you're only about 4 hours away from us! Pleeeeaaaase come visit us! Pablo will be ecstatic! I don't mind if either one of your dogs poops and herds at the same time  We have an available guest bedroom&bath and there is tons of grass for the dogs to run. I plan on baking many German cookies too. So feel free to pm me anytime!

Oh and if you like some White-Cranberry-Strawberry-Grey-Goose on the rocks you will be the perfect match for this household!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, what a trip so far. Hopefully, it can only get better from here! Wine will definately help! I have to tell you that I am the pain in the a** daughter in law who insists upon bringing my pups with me everywhere. My mother in law is very nervous when the dogs are in her house. I usually keep them on a leash (at least Dugan) so I know where they are at all time and they don't get into trouble. Perhaps you could keep them with you on a leash when you are at their house. I sometimes even bring a bad for Dugan and keep him with me. Just a few ideas. I still think it was her fault for letting the baby near it


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Carole,
I know that you are going to be in this area for awhile, a week, I think?

Seriously, if you and your husband and dogs would like to "escape" for a few hours and come for a visit during the time that you are here, we'd love to have you. My DH is off work all next week until after the New Year.

I forgot where you are staying in No.Va. but it's only @ 45 minutes (non-rush hour) to get here.
I pm'd you the info.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Carole!!!! I know how much you were looking forward to this...and planned and planned and planned. Well it just goes to prove "Man plans and God laughs...or is that Dog laughs..." But you know the worst is over! and after a nice bottle of merlot or pinot grigio and a relaxing spa day...you can just settle back and enjoy the grandkids and your son. And I am pretty sure, that Lulu and Vinny will charm their way back into DDIL's heart in no time. And if not...steal that little grand-baby and take him home with you...LOL (I really am kidding! REALLY!...I really would never promote kidnapping) 

I just have one question....is hadley the 120 lb dog or your grandkid? cause if it is the dog...who cares? and if it is your grandson, well no time like the present to start building up those immunities. 

Seriously Carole. BIG FORUM HUGS AND SUPPORT! it will get better from here on.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Egads! I feel for you Carole. It sounds very stressful and discouraging so far.
Hey, the bright side is that things can only get better from here, right?

I hope the rest of your trip is positively wonderful!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh Carole, you poor thing. I think the worst part of that story is what you left out in my PM yesterday....the poop, baby, and DDIL thing!
I am glad that you are staying in a hotel, not in their home. Today you can breathe deep, gather your wits, and plan your strategy. The car mess is just an expensive hassle. Mucked up, messy feelings over family relationships is the tricky part. 
You and DH will come up with a plan when he gets back. The spa service sounds like a good plan, except you will have to leave the pups in the car I guess.
I'm so sorry.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh Carole, I'm trying not to laugh, but this trip really needs to go on a blog!!!! Maybe that will give you something to do while your sitting in your hotel room...blog every day!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Missy said:


> I just have one question....is hadley the 120 lb dog or your grandkid? cause if it is the dog...who cares? and if it is your grandson, well no time like the present to start building up those immunities.


hahahahahahaha...I think Hadley is the grandson...lol


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy, Hadley is the 10 month grandaughter that ate Lulu's poop. (OMG, I almost have to laugh writing that) Vinny herds the 120 lb dog and DDIL is worried Vinny will hurt her 120 lb dog. 
I have a large carvas kennel thingy I can take and put them in at her house. I guess they will have to get used to it. 
Maryam, thanks for the offer. You are so sweet.
Nan, I pm'd. Later in the stay it would be fun to see you! We will need a break! 

Funny, the first thing DH and I thought was sell this car!! Who would buy it? GM is on the verge on going under?

Someday we will laugh at this. In fact it's hard not to laugh now, in between tears.
Carole


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

(((((Carole)))))) This too shall pass. That's what I always tell myself when going through something awful. I still can't wrap my mind around the fact that that beautiful sweet grandbaby of yours ate dog poop. I know, it's not funny, but well, it kinda is, if it weren't so mortifying. The silver lining is that I imagine it will be a story you can hold over Hadley's head when she's older and you need to blackmail her for something! :suspicious: Seriously, though, I hope your DDIL lightens up. The blessing of you guys being there should so outweigh this little mishap. I hope it settles down for you. What a tough trip. I know it must be a dissappointment after you've been looking forward to it for so long. Hang in there! :hug: :kiss:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Carole, I so hate your news. I love kids...and road trips Soooo I was so excited for you to have a special Christmas!!! Well, it will be an unforgettable one and something you can laugh about with little blue headed ladies when you end up in a care home.  uhhh...maybe get an xpen for your babies to stay in at DIL's, then leave it there ~ and I bet she will use it when you leave. :biggrin1:

Road trips have memories. We (everyone now) laughs about the one we took for 30 days -- and realized late the first day that we had not even put our clothes in the car ~ just grabbed the cooler and away we went. :jaw:
If I were you I would find me a bottle of Peppermint Schnapps ~ it's Christmas, right ~ get it cold and take small sips while I relaxed on my bed and cried. If you do it right you will get rid of any cold you may be getting ~ plus forget you even have a DIL....and car ~ what car!!! ound:

Oh...just tell them you have an ear infection and can't hear....enjoy Haley....and know that home will look good when you get back!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I feel so bad :frusty:...of course it was the adorable little granddaughter that I read all about...sorry, I am really bad at names. But Carole, you are right to be laughing...think of all the mileage you will get from telling this story to all your friends! 

How long are you staying in DC? I bet by the 2nd say the pups are out of the crate and all playing together


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- What a horrible trip, I read it and had to come back cause Jim was yelling we had a bird stuck in the bird feeder-ugh. So I was going through and I wasn't paying attention that Hadley is the granddaughter that ate the poop, I was thinking it was DDIL's dog! Oh my!!!! No kissing the grandaughter now!!! <BG>

Safe travels back!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

It's about 34 degrees here right now and our room heater will only throw out air conditioning. The engineer is in here right now trying to fix it. lol


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You need to be keeping a journal of this! Otherwise you'll never remember it all really happened! You'll think it was a bad dream! Ha!

(I won't even say "it could be worse!"...Wouldn't dare! ) 

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK---it's supposed to be getting better already.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carole, 
sorry for LMAO, but your trip sounds like what I go through every now and then, LOL. I learned to tell myself over and over again, that all these stupidities are happening for a reason and maybe this way something worse (death) that was supposed to happen won't, because I'm suffering enough dealing with these dumb things. Hope that makes sense. Sometimes our star constellation is 'twisted' or something else. Just hang in there and try not to get into more trouble, LOL.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So sorry for all your calamities on your road trip. What a story, one you will remember for a long time. If it is not one thing, it's another thing.....be glad you have your pup to keep you company. 

Cozy up with a good movie and whatever you want to drink. Sit back relax. Be glad you have your computer so you can talk to us. We will listen and keep you company!

We live in NC and deer just don't hit cars!  I had to chuckle on that one.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Must be pretty smart deer in NC. They said at Quantico, VA they have already had 40 deer accidents so far this winter. This darn deer ran right into our right headlight/fender. We were told that they often do that if it is real dark and they are right next to the road they run toward the bright light. Dumb things!!
At the collision place they said it is not unusual for deer to do more damage that a car. They also said it was lucky he wasn't in front of us because often when they are hit they fly up over the hood and come through the windshield. That would have been lovely!!
We're getting quite an education on deer and now I'm scared to drive at night!
Carole


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carole, I am so sorry to hear about your dreadful trip. I do hope things get better from here on. :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> Someday we will laugh at this. In fact it's hard not to laugh now, in between tears.
> Carole


When I was reading your post, I was thinking the same thing. Someday you will laugh at this. It sounds like it could be another "Vacation" movie. Really though, I am glad you weren't hurt. Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I live in NC too, near the VA border and it is not unusual at all that cars/trucks get hit and totaled by deer. We always keep our eyes open at night for pairs of shiny eyes in the dark. It's pretty dangerous.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Carole you poor thing! I hope your trip improves and I agree, DDIL should try to be more accommodating since you came so far to visit.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Well Carole I've learned one thing for sure here. The "forum remedy" seems to be a bottle of wine, loooong drink or someother medicinal alcohol.

Actually this would make a great little short story with all the responses, I'm just so sorry to be laughing at your expense. 

From the California side of this saga, it will probably end up being your favorite family story. Hadley's too.

P.S. sure glad I don't have any DDIL's

Dana and Itsy and Olie


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh, we totally had a vacation like that once! We were looking forward to skiing in Utah and nothing went right! I can say that none of us had fun, but we all have fond memories of that trip! It's in the never-to-be-forgotten-or-repeated annals of family history!

I hope things get better for you from here on!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh heavens...what a trip!!! You have my condolences and I am so sorry, but I did laugh at the poop incident. I thought it was the dog that had the munchies...

Yes, medicinal wine is always good. I do hope the rest of the trip is without too much drama...but do keep us informed!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

wow, that's some trip.
Feel better and hope that wine will help!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Carole, are you sure you're not related to me? ound:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Carole,

I am so sorry you are having a tough time. Sending you big hugs.

Try to find a bright side and enjoy the remainder of your time w/your kids.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Carole, 
I am sorry, your vacation is not going so good yet...hopefully it will get better.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

oh carole, i was looking forward to hearing of your travel adventures but never expcted this. i hope the rest of your trip is uneventtful. i know all about DDILs, i have three sons! keep us informed. judy


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> Oh Nan, what a sweet offer! Right now I'm afraid to even leave the hotel, lol.
> 
> It was amazing Lulu managed to poop under the table with none of us noticing. The carpet under there is a print and her poop was like little raisins and hard to see. We were all watching but the room got crowded when her father and family showed up. We only were there a short while, but.....
> 
> ...


Carole, I had just had the thought of the movie Vacation when I read this post! You poor dear! Actually you might want to send your story to some Hollywood hotshot to make into a Vacation sequel that would make you a ton of money!!! You could be saying "one day we will look back on this and laugh"! Hey you should have given me a call when you were sliding through Dallas! It was a mess wasn't it?? I NEVER drive on ice anymore since we had a wreck on the stuff the first year we were married....scared me silly!!! Got any pics of that sweet grandbaby?? Try to enjoy yourself!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*this is why we live in California!*

Thank goodness you are safe!

When you get back we must have a Southern Cal get together again so we can hear every detail!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Carole, what a trip!!! I am so sorry for all the trouble you've had. But it just has to get better from now on. :hug:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

At least your hotel has internet! Could you imagine not being able to share and commiserate with us?

DDIL will calm down, no? After all, it is the holidays and you traveled so far to see them.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh Carole, I am SO very sorry this supposed to be 'fun and relaxing' trip has turned into the Griswalds  If its any consolation, I've had a rough week too, so maybe the stars were just aligned poorly and things are turning around from here on out and 2009?  We can hope, right?

I got so worried when I saw your PM back to me about stopping in VaBeach and the car being totaled..BUT, I am really glad that you are ALL safe, that is the most important thing.

My brother and SIL used to live in Alexandria, and I know he would've helped you guys out but he just moved a few months ago.. I know of one hotel that takes dogs in Alexandria, I'm not sure what it runs a night, I can dig up the link if you want to know, our friends want us to go there next Halloween for some dog-event there, haven't been there yet, but it looks pretty nice.

I did have to pay $!00 a night at one hotel for Gucci, that hotel was really posh, and everything there was crazy expensive though, the normal rate I run into is $40-50 a dog or $100 for the whole stay, if more than 3 days.

And you DDIL, lol....I know she's probably mad, but one day she'll laugh about it (hopefully!) Certainly she can't hold a grudge forever over it when she probably should've had an extra eye on with guests and dogs over, those things tend to happen, I have enough kids to know that anything can happen, no matter how well you plan and try to keep things running smoothly!

How funny her 120 lb dog is getting beat up!!!! Gucci is the same way and I've seen her bully (and put into a corner) the big 100+ lb weimerheimer (sp?) and she had this dog cowering in the corner while Gucci ATE HER FOOD! ound: Havanese are not timid dogs, what do they say..sturdy for the size?  Heck yah. Big dogs in a small package  If it was my DIL, I'd tell her to teach her dog to 'man-up'.. ound: (In a funny way, of course!)

Hugs, girl! Let me know if you end up heading this way.

Kara


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Holy @#$%@ Carole! How are you today? Wow, wine? Uh-uh, I'm think a few straight shots might have been in order. Hoping for a better day for you!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I thought of the Griswalds too. So sorry Carole. You will someday laugh about this, it's a great story, just wish it was happening to someone else.

I remember my son was in his playpen hanging out with some stuffed animals and my MIL and I were making dinner at their house. I looked over at him, he was about 8 months old and he was chewing on something. I knew neither of us had given him anything to eat, so I went over, opened his mouth and pulled out to my disgust and horror, a petrified tree FROG!!!!! The frog had probably fallen from their many windows above...I guess, honestly I don't know where I found it.

This was 8 years ago, and although I was pretty grossed out at the time, it is a great story to tell my son. I hope the DDIL get's over it soon. Brush teeth...move on.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey all, things went pretty well last night. We set up our red canvas kennel thingy and Vinny and Lulu went directly from the car into it and were promptly zipped up. After they scratched and cried for a short while they relaxed and were very good. 120 lb dog, however, cried the whole time because they were in there, lol.
Now I'm a little worried about the bully sticks we left in there for the next time. I sure hope Hadley doesn't crawl in there are start chewing them. Can you imagine!! I'll never tell DDIL what they REALLY are, lmao.
My $10./24 hr internet period is almost up but I'll try to go to the lobby and use their computer later.
I was thinking that maybe next time we will fly and get a dog sitter to stay with the furkids. LOL
xxoox


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha ha Carole...this is when we should have come and stayed at your house and watched your pups. WE are going on our third day straight of snow.... 70 and sunny sure sounds good and we could have saved you this mess...well... maybe next year. 

ummm... I would call DDIL and tell her to pick up the bully's and put them in a safe place for later...you do not want to go there.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah Missy, I tried but no one home. I'll try again.
YES, you should have gone to CA!!! Next time!!
Carole


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> I remember my son was in his playpen hanging out with some stuffed animals and my MIL and I were making dinner at their house. I looked over at him, he was about 8 months old and he was chewing on something. I knew neither of us had given him anything to eat, so I went over, opened his mouth and pulled out to my disgust and horror, a petrified tree FROG!!!!! The frog had probably fallen from their many windows above...I guess, honestly I don't know where I found it.
> 
> This was 8 years ago, and although I was pretty grossed out at the time, it is a great story to tell my son. I hope the DDIL get's over it soon. Brush teeth...move on.


Ewwww!! I had a similar thing happen when my son was almost two.
He was in the yard picking blackberries and my Mom and I were standing about 30 ft away talking and watching him. 
He held out what I thought was a berry to me and I said "it's okay, you can eat it" He put it in his mouth, made a face and pulled it back out. I went to see what the problem was (I thought maybe it was over/under ripe) Nope...it was a big black SLUG!
LOL...I felt awful "Sure Aiden., eat the slug!" *Yum, yum*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Carole,

I haven't had a chance to be on here much the past few days so I just now am able to respond to your fiasco. OMG, if you submitted this plot to a movie studio they'd likely say too far fetched, nobody would believe it. It is, from the outside, a funny story. One I'm sure you'll recount over and over again in the years to come. For now, it's just a matter of putting one foot in front of the other and making it through each day.

I'm frankly astounded that Hadley would be attracted to Lulu's poop. It says one of two things to me, either they should get her tested to see if her olfactory sense is functioning or Lulu has great smelling poop, in which case you should get it bottled. 

The best I can wish for you as the holidays approach, is an uneventful remainder of your trip and a resolve to make your next long distance car trip in the spring or summer. Have fun for the rest of it and get home safely. And drink, drink, drink. ound:


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Carole:

What an adventure, a great story for Dog Fancy Magazine.

I will help watch your darlings next time you hav to travel or I know some new names of pet sitters in our area.

Drink and be merry, enjoy your family, that is what counts in life, everything else can be fixed or solved.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear you had a difficult trip. When son was was 11 months old, he decided to eat the tootsie rolls from the kitty box uke:. I was totally stressed with 2 contractor's in my house discussing a huge problem with our house being moved (we moved it 100 feet back). I look down and Joshy is chewing on something, I open his mouth to a big surprise. At that point, I called my DSIL next door and she took him while I worked things out with the contractors. He's 11 years old now.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Carole! What a story! It sounds like DDIL over-reacted, as it could have been the 120 lb. dog's poop! But I know how you must feel, as you don't want to be in the middle of a "situation" with relatives, especially during the holidays. I'm sorry about your car too. All you can tell yourself is this too shall pass. I hope the rest of your stay is uneventful!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Carole,
Hope you are feeling much better today! I am thankful that no one got hurt in your deer-car accident. So sorry about your d-i-l's attitude! She really needs to develop a sense of humor if she's going to be a mom! 

We just drove up to Michigan from Florida and right into really nasty weather. Oh the things we do because we love our kids! We were spending the night at my dear Step-Mom's home, and she has a very bad doggie, a rat terrier mix, who hates Cazzie and wants to tear his liver out! Last time we visited, Mom had to keep "Petie" on a leash, and that is difficult, given that she's 81 years old! So I was praying about it this time! Oh Lord, what do we do, we want to have a nice visit and we ARE the guests, and now we have two furfaces...so we pull into the driveway and Petie is mellow and almost welcoming. Mom had given her a tranquilizer. She was mellow the whole time. Prayer works! 

I was also reminded about the time we rented a cottage in Key West and had our little doxie Phoebe with us. It was a pretty pricey cottage to begin with and when we got there, the manager said, oh it's $100 for your dog. I said, what! $100! She's just a little dog! He looked at her and agreed, yes, she is, he said, forget about the charge! I love Key West, they're so laid-back!

Anyway, have a Merry Christmas! 

Hugs, Suzy


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I think I will have to sit down every night and read this thread...I have laughed more at this thread than any thread I do believe....from Carole's trip and someone's kid eating tootsie rolls down to Suzy's Step Mom giving her dog a tranquilizer. I love it! I will have to check back often. LOL! This is really great stuff! I am sure my kids have done some of this but I just can't recall it right now. What a hoot!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, Carole,
We all need to thank you for providing us with our favorite thread to remind us we are not alone with our family drama!
Here is to making the best of every temporary trauma!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

good morning Carole? what are your plans for today?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Carole,

I'm sorry to hear about your trip, and I'm glad you were all safe. I definitely thought this was movie material, too. I hope things get better for you, and I'm sure they will. Enjoy the rest of your trip!
Gina


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm loving hearing all your stories too!. DH tells me he used to eat worms and snails as a dare! YUK, lol. At least he didn't eat puppy dog tails.
Our son once crawled to DH with his hand out to give him something. DH was watching football so nothing else was exhisting in his world. DH took the treat from son and started to put it in his mouth. Then he looked at it....yes it was the toy poodles "tootsie roll". Son already had enjoyed his!

Yesterday after being slightly lost driving around we stopped at a Target. After shopping when we went to the parking lot we could hear some poor person's car alarm going off. As we got to our rental we realized it was ours! What the heck??
So I hurry to find the key and stop the alarm. WHAT?? WHERE IS THE KEY?? OMGosh, I've lost the key! Oh, shut up car!! Now what??
Went back into Target and went to the service desk and I guess my eyes must have been as big as saucers because the lady say's "I'll bet you're looking for Caravan keys". Wow, security has turned them in! I thanked her thru my frequent tears.

This morning son, and his family arrived from CA to join all of us. We made it to the airpost and brought them back to the hotel with no events! YES! They took the red eye so they are sleeping now. I'm in the lobby. We have to chill out today because the DC DDIL has informed us that no one is allowed to come to their house until after 3:00PM because she is "behind".
Hopefully today we will find out if they are able to get parts for our car.
Love to you all and happy last minute shopping!!
Carole


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Carole, sorry we're getting so many laughs at your expense but the continuing saga is the most entertainment I've had in a long time!! I wasn't planning to take my laptop to Charleston tomorrow for the holiday at my daughters but I'm afraid I might miss something now....:biggrin1: I really do hope things improve, though. The grandchildren do make up for a lot!

Kathie


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Carole, I was going to watch 'National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation' but who needs that?!  In all honesty though, hang in there... remember that whatever happens, you're there to see your granddaughter. Spending quality time with her is worth anything that happens to come your way! *HuGs* to you! Happy Holidays!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Carole,

I hope all of you can get beyond and enjoy each other for Christmas!!!

My DD and SIL are coming in today and bringing their "two" beagles.
My husband set up a pen in the garage (heater included) and hung a sign
on the door "The Beagle Inn welcomes Claire and Ginger".

DD is worried is will be too cold. Her babies are used to staying indoors.
They shed really bad, she has not trained them well & Sissy hates them.

So pray for me...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my Carole...when it rains it pours. I think you are now doing things subconsciously on purpose so you can keep the story going.  I can't wait for the next installment. Happy to laugh as long as everyone is safe and sound.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL. On the brightside, your keys were at the service desk. Enjoy your grandkids. Maybe say a little prayer for your DC DDIL, she sounds like she's kind of stressed. Been there, done that. Have a great day.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Mraymo said:


> LOL. On the brightside, your keys were at the service desk. Enjoy your grandkids. Maybe say a little prayer for your DC DDIL, she sounds like she's kind of stressed. Been there, done that. Have a great day.


Yes I agree. DC ddin is stressed. Not me. LOL. We will have fun no matter what. Things happen and that is just life. All is good 
To be continued.....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Having been the DIL in the scenario I feel for all of you! Visiting relatives, no matter how much you love them, is tough. Try to remember what it was like trying to please your MIL, you so desperately want everything to be perfect!

I love my MIL, step-MIL and my ex-MIL, they're all great! Either I'm really blessed or really cursed, some days I'm not sure which one it is.

I hope the rest of your trip is uneventful and you have lots of fun family time!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carole, I have been so busy that I haven't had time to read many threads in the past week, but sure glad I took the time to read this one now. You poor, poor thing! I just posted in Maryam's thread about her taking a cross-country trip, telling her it was a great idea...... hmmm...... maybe she should take notes from you about what to avoid!!!! ound: No mountain trails, no ice storms, no forgetting keys in stores..... you know..... the usual ! :biggrin1: ound:

Amy wrote: *"he was about 8 months old and he was chewing on something. I knew neither of us had given him anything to eat, so I went over, opened his mouth and pulled out to my disgust and horror, a petrified tree FROG!!!!!"* How about a LIVE turtle??! My son was 10 mths. old and crawling everywhere and found a turtle in the aquarium my aunt kept under the coffee table when visitors were around - to keep it out of the way. Mike found it and I looked over, thinking "Hmmm..... he's chewing on something", just as you did!! LOL And the back legs were moving while the rest of the turtle was being gummed half to death! uke: I freaked out for about an hour about Mike getting salmonella, but then ... we totally laugh about it now.

Carole, you are a great person for seeing the fun in all this and especially for sharing it with all of us. I sure hope everything goes well from here on and that you all enjoy a GREAT Christmas!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Carole--I know this trip has not gone as planned, but you will have stories to tell for a long time.  

I am sure DDil wants to impress you all, but she is overwhelmed. I hope you can find something to compliment. Happy Holidays to your family.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

All went well tonight. Family around the table eating pizza and laughing. DH and I heard stories about their teen years we never knew about! It's amazing anyone ever lives past those years. 
The four grandsons had so much fun and sweet Hadley was busy getting into everything. Life is great.
We are back at the hotel and didn't get lost!
Xxoox


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad things went well tonight. Oh, those old teen memories. Now when my adult girls tell me things I have to admit I almost get sick thinking of what could have happen!! Enjoy your grandchildren...that will be all the Christmas you need.!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm the youngest of 8 kids so when we all get together the stories REALLY get crazy! All of the kids just love hearing how foolish their parents were though. We're having a family reunion this summer at the beach, we've only done this once before and it was a blast. Even though the hotel was old and dumpy, a hurricane was coming in, kids got stung by jellyfish, it was red tide, the pool at our hotel closed, my sisters kids got ear infections, etc... Carole, don't feel too alone in the bad trip department!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I just caught up with this thread. Your trip sounds like some of our family vacations, as my DS calls them, Great American Whirlwind trips, where anything that can go wrong does go wrong. The memories we laugh a lot about now. I hope you DnL has lightened up and you can now enjoy your family. If not I hope her gift is in the mail.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole~ Glad to see things are getting better. I hope this trend continues.

My DH (always the problem solver ) suggested it may be faster/easier/simpler if you ship the SUV back home and have it fixed here. Not sure what that would cost, though.

I hope this turns out to be a wonderful Christmas celebration for you and your family!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Carole, I'm so sorry you've had to go through so much on this trip. But what great stories - in fact, NPR is doing a "holiday travel horror stories" program - you definitely need to submit yours. Who's going to believe all of this on one trip?!?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Carole...what a trip! I just can't believe that you still call her DDIL. How about BDIL?? ound:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi, just thought I catch you up on the happenings!
Two days ago when we went over to "the house" we left the furkids in the hotel room again. The room has glass doors that separate the bed area from the sofa area. We closed the doors and left them in the bedroom section with all their bully sticks, toys, water, food, etc. When we got back and I opened the glass door, BEHOLD, red streaks all over the carpet! It didn't take long to spot the culprit, Vinny, with the red bloody paws. I don't know how long he had been scratching. I grabbed a washcloth and soaked it with cold water and was able to get it all cleaned up. For a minute I thought I would be installing new carpet!
So, the next day the furkids came with us and stayed in the red canvas thingy. It worked out OK.
The repair shop called on the car and the estimate is over $7000.00 Probably two weeks or so of work. They said they were able to order all the parts and they are available! Hallelula! 
We never, never want to see another deer!
DH is sick. Coughing up a storm. Very good for dog sitting today when we went to the Smithsonians.
I'll post some pics next time.

A belated Merry Christmas to all of my wonderful forum family!!

Leslie, tell your DH thanks for the idea but it's already in the shop. Now I just have to deal with my DH who thinks he has a brand new damaged car even though it will be like new! lol.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh my gosh Carole. This just keeps going doesn't it? I'm glad you're able to take it all so calmly. Sounds like one of those situations where if you don't laugh, you'll cry. Just remember, in the years to come, you've gotten enough stories to keep everyone in stitches for a very long time!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

This is too funny. DH just took them out to go potty. When they got off the elevator a woman was getting in with a pit bull. Dumb Lulu went after the dog and the pit bull peed! We need to really work on that or someday Lulu will get her clock cleaned!!
Carole


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd say Lulu sure doesn't have self esteem problems! (Unless it's because she has TOO much of it!) :boxing:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- What a trip. I bet Cali seems like the best place on earth right now! We are actually in a hotel on our way back tonight (after the freezing rain last night/this morning) and we had a good time but kind of a rough time. Both of us running on no sleep is not a good idea. In fact, DH booked a hotel last night and we arrived here about 40 mins ago and they didn't have a reservation.... Well he made it for 2009  Luckily, they had a room and the hotel front desk lady felt so bad for us, that she gave us the room for half off! Talk about the holiday spirit. I was so tired I was just going to sleep an hour in the car and I could have hugged this stranger over the counter. Ofcourse, we get into the hotel and after driving the pups are ready to play!

Hope things go better and you feel as if you get home sooner than later 

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Carole, that's horrible! I hope that Vinny's paws are alright!

I really hope your trip gets better eventually... you deserve it!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Carole, there is a book inside you ~~ you need to put it on paper!! I sure hope things go well from here on.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LuvCicero said:


> Carole, there is a book inside you ~~ you need to put it on paper!! I sure hope things go well from here on.


I agree with Dale! so what did Vinny do? did he break the glass door and cut himself? OMG! It sounds like he is OK though...yes? and Lulu and the pitbull!!!

So are you guys staying for two more weeks til your car is fixed? were you planning on staying that long?

You know Carole, I would just chalk this one up to research for your novel and then take you and DH to a tropical island for a real vacation.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Carole, it's bound to get better soon. Maybe this will all end once you get home, and you will be blessed with a stroke of good luck
Gina


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole~ There just HAS to be an end to all of this, doesn't there??? Glad Vinnie's paw wasn't seriously hurt. I'm surprised at sweet little Lulu's behavior w/the Pit, and even more surprised at his reaction to her. :biggrin1:

I know what you mean about DH and feeling like he's got a brand new wrecked car. Mine would see it the same way...

Hope things will settle down and you can truly enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG Carole. This is the Griswalds. When I read the elevator incident I just burst out laughing. My boys, wondering what was wrong with mommy, jumped up to check it out. You truly will have great stories to tell for a long, long time.

Your attitude is great! Is it with benefit of booze??? ound:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Geri, I wish it was booze but I can't partake, lol.
Vinny's paws seem to be fine. The reason they were bleeding was because he had scratched the carpet so long and hard he injured them. Thank goodness the doors are fine!
Yes, it will be at least 2 more weeks. It's ok. Things could be a lot worse! We were orginally planning on starting the drive home on the 2nd. so it will be a little later....it's just the money part!!
I can't wait for Chicago! No Vinny and Lulu, no DDIL, and NO DEER!!!!
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just think, Carole, any trip after this one will be like paradise !!! ound:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Update:
Today we moved to the Monaco Alexandria. I think it's the one Kara recommended. It is great for dogs. April-Oct. they have doggy happy hour ever Tues and Thurs. It's a charming place right in Old Town. 
We turned in the rental car today. Our car won't be ready until sometime in the week of Jan 13th. The rental was $55 a day and parking is $20 a day so right there I figured we'd save about $1000. 
We're just holing up in our room. I guess I'll read a few good books since I've resolved that this is what it is.
Happy New Year everyone!!
Carole
xxoo


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Happy New Year Carole,
Looks like you are in very good hands at the new location with lots of good things to do within walking distance.
Have you checked your insurance policy to see if they will pay for some or all of the car rental?


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Carole:

Hav a Happy and Healthy New Year. Soon you will be home. You can relate your adventures at our next gathering which will be early Feb.

Elayne and Racquet.

P.S. I found a new groomer., knows Havanese Only takes one dog at a time, done in 1 1/2 hours. Racquet looks stunning.
E


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Deb, we do not have rental coverage because we have 3 cars. It never occurred to me that we would need it away from home, lol. I guess I will be adding it, lol.....
When will you be in La Jolla next?

Elaine, who is the new groomer??

Happy New Year.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Happy New Year, Carole! Can't wait for the movie version of your saga!:biggrin1:


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I am here, Carole...happily so. Hurry home so we can play.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy New Year Carole!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

You too Missy! DH is at son's house watching football. I stayed at the hotel with the furkids since they still are not allowed at their home.
Carole


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Carole - check with your insurance company. Many of them will cover the cost of a rental car if your car is being fixed.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> You too Missy! DH is at son's house watching football. I stayed at the hotel with the furkids since they still are not allowed at their home.
> Carole


Carole,
Oh, how sad! Just think of all your uptight DIL is missing out on. Afterall, our Havs are not "just dogs." Although, I guess to her they must seem to be just that, and it is _you_ who are being uptight. :suspicious:

I wish we could come visit with you to liven up the evening!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Carole,
You are such an inspirational non-whiner! How are you feeling physically?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I feel great!! Thanks for asking Deb.

Sheri, don't forget DIL has her own doggy. The 120lb one that Vinny scares, lol. AND, seeing as how "Lulu the pooper" may leave a treat for the baby, she needs to stay away. Lol, never has Lulu done that before or since. Why, oh why at DIL's house??
I wish you could come and be here with me but, really, it's OK. There's a Books a Million just across the street and I can catch up on lots of reading. And, I have free internet at this hotel!! What more could I want?
Hugs,
Carole


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You sound like a very good mom-in-law! 

Have you gotten to get to know your little granddaughter pretty well anyway?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sheri, she is so darn cute! She is such a good baby too. Always smiling and happy. It is so nice to have a little girl around!
I need to get busy and post some pics!
Carole


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Sheri, she is so darn cute! She is such a good baby too. Always smiling and happy. It is so nice to have a little girl around!
> * I need to get busy and post some pics!*
> Carole


Yes, you do! :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Yes, you do! :biggrin1:


OK, OK, lol here we go....These are all Hadley, one is Hadley and DIL.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Here are all five grandkids. Background is the Potomac River! Crumb, I wish it was bigger.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wonderful group! How nice they now have a girl in the pictures, too!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures, Carole. She is DARLING and looks so happy even after her "tootsie roll"ound:ound:ound:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

moxie said:


> Thanks for the pictures, Carole. She is DARLING and looks so happy even after her "tootsie roll"ound:ound:ound:


ound:ound:ound:
She does appear to be healthier too.
ound:ound:ound::biggrin1:


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

see if Hadley had been the the EX Pen the whole time, it would never have happened. At least the last part wouldn't have happened. I think it put a little color in her cheeks..

Dana


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You guys are hilarious!!! LMBO 

Hadley is too cute for words, Carole! What great smiling eyes she has!! 

Enjoy your down time and hopefully all will go well with the car repair and your journey back home.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hadley is just adorable in her close-ups. Your grandkids are cute in that picture. I hope the rest of your stay is better. You are very calm despite everything you've gone through on this trip.
Gina


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Hadley is adorable.
Hope you've gotten to spend lots of time with her and the other grandkids, since your trip has been extended.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Carole. OH MY HEAD!!! how can you stay away from that little Hadley girl! what and adorable granddaughter. I am glad you are making the most of your down time. I can't wait for chapter two...THE RIDE HOME. I hope it is a boring, boring read.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Hadley is a doll ~ oh, those eyes!! Just tell DIL there will be lots more things in her mouth by the time she is 30.  I do hope you have got to spend a lot of time with her. Please take a slow good trip home!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh! She is a doll! Her eyes, face, and all...wow! Cutie pie!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*a proud grandma*

all the way out there and back! What a loving grandma you are! She sure has the eyes of an angel!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is adorable Carole! Makes the trip worth it. Are you aching for Cali weather again or on your way back yet?


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Yoohoo, Carole, we are waiting for the next "installment":biggrin1:.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gosh, I missed all these posts! Hadley is adorable! So are your other grandkids!

I'm glad you like the Monaco. We are invited to some dog-halloween-weekend there next year (at Halloween) so I've never been there, but just had gotten the invite and saw the site a few weeks ago. You'll have to fill me in if it is as dog-friendly as it looks!

How long are you staying in VA?

K.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kara, we just found out today that all the parts for our car still are not in so I don't know how long we will be here. And, YES, it is as dog (and people) friendly as you heard!
We celebrated Hadley's first birthday yesterday because we are hoping NOT to be here on Feb 3rd, lol. Here is a pic of her playing with our presents. Ohhh, having little girl things around is so precious!
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Wine anyone?
> 
> Carole


Wow Carole! Make that a lot of wine.
We had a trip from hell years ago too so after we got home I sat down and wrote about it as a comedy. It's still floating around the family somewhere and gets talked about and we get asked if all those things really did happen....oh yeah, without a doubt. 
Your trip will be funny one day......it's just getting to that day.
Sending you tons of hugs


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Here is a pic of her playing with our presents. Ohhh, having little girl things around is so precious!
> Carole


What a doll! I bet you're really enjoying her


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's a cutie, at least you get to spend lots of time with her.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OH, by the way, that's the dog that is afraid of Lulu, lol.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, we are leaving for home today. Not the way we wanted but, oh well. Our car still is not ready and they don't know when it will be. They are waiting on a stupid headlight!! They still have no idea when it will be shipped and then after that they have to repaint, etc. If we stay in the hotel for the next 4 days it will be $3200. because all the hotels are taking everyone to the cleaners because of Obama's innaguration. We can'y fly home with dogs because I didn't bring their rabies cert. and I refuse to have them re-vaccinated because they just had them about 5 months ago.
ANYWAY, we are selling the car to car max and bought a new car last night!! Not a GM. It's rediculous but we are at peace with the decision and have learned a lot of good lessons. 
I would hate to add up how much these dogs have cost us! Such is life.
I believe things work out for the better and there is a reason.
I'll try to stay in touch on the way home.
Later guys!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Many happy trails to you on your way West. Let's hear from you when you arrive safely with NO incidents other than good ones.
Suzy


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm praying for a safe trip for you, DH & furbabies. Keep us posted!

Kathie


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, Carole...you are so optimistic and strong! Have a safe trip and prayerfully nothing but good things will be added to your tale. 
I will not share your story with my DH. He does not want to travel with our dogs at all and your story wouldn't help me change his mind!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Carole,

Have a safe trip. I can't believe things turned out the way they did, but you are so positive. 
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- Talk about a home sweet home feeling when you finally get there, I can't believe how crazy this has been for you! Makes me never want to travel in a new vehicle! Get some chick fil a on the drive for you and the dogs- it's one one of Dasher's favorite things about being out here and makes him a lot more content on long rides!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

May your trip home be totally uneventful and safe. Just think how wonderful your own bed will feel. Keep us posted.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I couldn't have said it better. Safe, uneventful travels, if you can write us along the way. :hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, Carole, what an ordeal you all have been through. I can only imagine the cost of hotels around there for inaugaration, they are surely making mint off it. I bet the whole town raises prices on everything! LOL

I can't believe you had to trade your car in, but I am happy to see you being optimistic about it, I was telling my DH about your situation last night, it still just blows me away that you can't get parts for a new car, that is only supposed to happen when the cars are 20+ years old! That says alot about the state of the car industry right now, my DH only buys German cars even though he's from Detroit, his German heritage comes first. 

I hope you have a pleasant and SAFE drive home, I bet you are ready to be home, you've been gone a long time, but your DGD is so darn precious, I can see why you stayed!

XOXO~
Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Prayers for a safe and FUN journey home. We'll be eagerly waiting to hear you're home. :hug:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Carole,
Sounds like you made a very good decision.

Bet you couldn't wait to get out of town, with all the cold weather we are having and crowds here for the Inauguration.

Have a safe trip home in your new car.
We'll all be looking for your posts en route!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Carole--we look forward to hearing about non-adventurous trip home.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Carole,
Hoping for an uneventful trip full of nice things to look at and relax during!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Aww, Carole,
What an ordeal, but again your attitude is beyond an example to all of us who could so easily be in your shoes. I would have had added guilt because I am sure that I would have been the single party responsible for insisting we brought the dogs. Lucky for you, your DH was onboard from the beginning and you were in this mess together.
It sounds like a very wise decision to cut your losses at this point. We will be anxious to see you when you are home, safe and sound. Let us know how the journey is going.
SoCal will knock you out with all it's splendor!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Carole-

I wish you a very BORING trip home! You're such an optimist, what a wonderful way to see life.

I'd be pulling into the first Steak-n-Shake and having a cheeseburger, chocolate shake (LARGE) and fries! Drive safe!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Carole:

I think I will get a PA system for the Hav party so all can hear your adventures. 
Have a safe trip home.
Your granddaughter is so so cute....she must bring you hours of joy.
Elayne and Racquet
P.S. it is almost 80 degrees here today.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Wishing you a safe and uneventful trip home.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

carole, have a safe trip home and keep us posted. i can't wait to hear of more adventures at raquets birthday party, bring lots of phoos!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Carole:

We are all praying for a safe trip home for you-if you go through St Louis you could hang your hat here for a night of rest-heck the dogs are more than welcome to share my house with my three.

And I would not blame the "kids" for the extra room expense-I would blame DIL Your granddaughter is a darling-I sure hope she does not snack on other things in her life-poor DIL may not make it till GD is a teenager.

Hugs & Safe Trip Home
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Aww, Pat, you are so kind to offer your home! Thanks! We are in Little Rock tonight. Also, Pat, I'm wondering what is going to happen when DS/DDIL come to visit me with their sweet baby. No way am I going to lock my furkids up. Life has to go on. We can't continue to live for what MAY happen.... Geesh! I think we may find out this summer. 

You all have been so kind and said such kinds words to me and I thank you. I must say though, I think you all would have reacted to the whole thing the same way I did. I don't think my attitude is any different than yours, you just do what you gotta do. That's it, simple, lol.

Debra, your natural intuition working again, lol. I'm talking about what you said about feeling guilty. I've really been thinking about that and I'm going to start a new thread about the lengths we go to for our furkids. I may go a bit too far, lol.

So far no deer, but I can tell you my eyes are really on the lookout. Tomorrow when we get to Ok, maybe I won't have to be so scared. I wouldn't think there are many deer there???

Carole
xxoox


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

You know what they say sh-t happens ..especially when dogs are faced with the unknown and the uncertain ..
I agree you drove all that way and you are banished to the hotel room .. NAy NAy !! Forget the wine get a nice bottle of champagne that is if you like champagne and hopefully you can watch some movies you like on TV ..
Your doggies love you even more for staying with them ..


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Carole,
I'm new to the site, but I've been following your horrendous "vacation." I think you really need to write it all down while it's fresh...someone may make it into a movie. I just feel so bad for you and your husband. I had a "memorable" visit with one of my son's and his wife last summer. The summer before we were told "Bring the dogs...the kids will want to see them." The next time I stupidly assumed. Don't ever assume. DIL said 1) My furry babies were...heaven forbid...on her furniture. I put one of their blankets on the furniture so they would not soil it. Well, I was told they NEVER let their dog on the furniture. Well, DUH...it's a black lab! Then 2) I spent more time with my dogs than I did with the grandkids (4 of them there in Minnesota.) Well, as the tension increased, I tried harder and harder to keep my babies out of the way. I wnt to their finished basement and 2 or 3 or the grandkids were with me at all times. Well, came evening and DIL refused to feed my husband and I. She got food for herself and sent bowls of different leftovers with the kids to eat wherever in the house they wanted. Nothing was offered to us! Well, they are begging me to come back up and visit...without my babies. We have 7 kids and 19 grandkids. They are the only ones who treat us with such disrespect. So, don't be too hard on your babies...your son and DIL are the intelligent adults, afterall. They should have been watching your granddaughter. Hopefully when/if they go to your house this summer, they will lighten up. I may have missed it...what kind of car did you buy from Carmax? May the rest of your drive be uneventful. Kathie B


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

hurry up home, LuLu and Vinnie. Itsy says you can pee anywhere on her carpets and she knows it will be ok.

Itsy Bitsy and Oliver kyle


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Itsy!!

Kathie,
I guess you and I are both banned from taking our dogs to one of our DDIL's house, lol. Thanks for posting. We have been both, DDIL and DMIL and no matter what respect goes both ways. I have never acted dis-respectful to my familys nor my in-laws and it always amazes me how some people feel free to do just that. Also, how rude it is to make someone who is already in an awkward position feel more so.
*I hope someday my DDIL/DS just know that my DGD grew to be big and strong because of one special little bite of high protein poop!! LOL* ound:ound:ound:
We sold our SUV to car max because after a month the parts still were not in and we needed to get home. We bought another SUV, a 2008.

Carole


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Carole, that's a good one! Your granddaughter should grow up to be a sweet little poop! ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> I have never acted dis-respectful to my familys nor my in-laws and it always amazes me how some people feel free to do just that. Also, how rude it is to make someone who is already in an awkward position feel more so.


I'm not a MIL yet, I hope I've learned something from my previous MIL though. I'll always remember how I felt when I was new to the family and made to feel uncomfortable many years ago, I just pray I never make anyone else feel that way. My MIL now has been so welcoming and open to me and my children and it's a kindness I hope I can somehow repay to her. She's just wonderful, she painted the portrait of Scooter for us for Christmas. 

Carole-I hope you're home soon, comfy in your own house!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Carole:

I don't think there are many deer in OK so you should have a safer trip once you get out of deer states.

I am a MIL and I try really hard to get along with my SIL-he does not like dogs so I am never able to take my kids to visit-Thank Goodness my DD only lives about 45 mins away-I just go in the warm weather and take the kids and they stay outside with me. We go about once every two months to visit and then the kids just hang out here at home.

I have to tell you my story-my hubby & I lived with his mom for a long time-as my mom got sicker I finally had to move home to help my dad take care of her-after dad passed I got Miss Paige to share our home (mom's & mine). After my mom passed I told my hubby I could move back to our house with him & his mom-he told me that the house was not big enough for the three of us & the three dogs-and beside that his mom did not really like my "kids"-I told him FINE I will stay right where I am with the dogs and he can stay with his mom. Now mind you he is over here every night and loves the kids-and stays the weekend-go figure.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

MIL could be an interesting thread. Mine was a doll, once we got over my worrying because she was a clean freak (she ironed my DH underwear and socks, cleaned window once a month). I would kill myself before the IL’s came, make everyone miserable. Then the greatest thing happened, they just showed up one day while traveling to Florida. Don’t get me wrong, my house is very neat by most standards just not totally spotless. My MIL got to see toy all over, grass ready to be cut, and numerous other things that I would have panicked over normally. I never did a special cleaning for her again. The story of my DDIL is a whole different story. That one I'll save for another day

I can understand “don’t bring the dogs”, up until Smarty, my dogs did not get on the furniture or have free run of the house. They were large well mannered dogs. When I visited friends with small hairy dogs all over the furniture I wondered how they stood it. Now look at me.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

With three young single adult children, I shudder to think of what I am in for. What are the chances that I will get lucky three times with the personalities that they choose to bring into the family? ....Extended family is so tricky.
My MIL is as easy as pie. If I love the choices that the kids make it will be easy to open up my heart. But I worry about having to grin and bear it, bite my tongue...I stink at that!:biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Debra...bless your heart. I will pray you get three that fit in like gloves ~ but I think it will be hard to get that lucky.  I have a perfect MIL and was determined that I would be just like her. In trying...I had to chew my tongue off. :biggrin1: If it wasn't about my DIL and she was not the center of attention - it got ugly - and my tongue got sore. I had a SIL that nobody would believe - saying we were mean to him because we would not buy him a boat he wanted ~~ and on and on. Both of them were "me, me, me, it has to be all about me." If you end up with one of those I can tell you it will destroy your normal family. I have a SIL now that is a gem and loves and respects my daughter...as well as us. My problem was that at the beginning of the others, I saw problems...but bite my tongue. Now, I know how it effects MY home life...and if I see problems then I will express them.

What would you do if you had a DIL that walked in one day and "told" you to give her $3000.00 for a down payment on something she wanted ~ and you told her you couldn't just give her that amount of money ~ and she looks at you and says, "Why not? I know you have it and if you really loved me like you say you do, you would give it to me."
She was NOT happy when I told her she needed to get a job if she was wanting to buy things she wanted because after the down payment...there would be a monthy payment...duh.:frusty:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good for you Dale, you should speak your mind and it can be done with respect and kindness. 

My first MIL was unkind to me at the beginning and I'll always remember that! She's nice to me now that her son and I are divorced, we even vacation with her at her beach condo with my current DH whom she loves. Even though she's wonderful to my children, and me and DH now, I'll never completely forget how she treated me in the beginning. And it wasn't just me, she did the same to her other DIL and SIL. 

My current MIL is so kind and loving, she has embraced me and my children as if we were her own for which I'll always be grateful!

I hope I handle things well when I'm the MIL!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I know that being a MIL to females means that you really have to bite your tongue. And it really is the best thing to do. The last thing I want is to have an unhappy son because his wife is on his back for something about me. So, I just smile and do whatever it is I have to do. I refused to cage my dogs 24/7 though, hence the hotel. I can understand that not everyone likes dogs as visitors and that is OK. My own mother-in-law was great. Oh, I do think we need to start a thread! Some funny stories would result.
Just heard yesterday that there was some minor damage to the frame of the Buick caused by the deer! I would never have dreamed that a deer could cause that much damage!
We are in Amarillo, TX this morning and heading west!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

It is a wonder I still have a tongue. I was so against my DS's marriage. Lots of baggage I did not want him to deal with. But say too much and loose my one and only DS, no way that was going to happen. I kept chewing on my tongue and things worked our. I have fantastic grandchildren, my DDIL worked for me for a few years and was wonderful. It took years for me to accept/overlook things that did not suit me. The one thing I always noticed was that they laughed a lot, and laughter does go a long way.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It sure does Sandi! My DH and I laugh every day, at the silliest things that nobody else would understand and would probably think we're crazy. Our home is a joyful one, seems as though someone is always acting goofy but we love every minute of it. I'd certainly rather laugh than cry!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Carole, family always continues to 'surprise' us. You did your best and kudos to you for being as patient as you were. Now, when do we get to see the picture of your new ride???

Safe trip home!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Carole, I'm sorry you had to get yourself another SUV, but those hotel prices are ridiculous!! You had to get back home sometime. lol I wish you a very safe and uneventful trip back. (((hugs)))

I can't believe the stories of some of the inlaws you all have. I haven't had many issues at all. My MIL is great, we get along well although she is opinionated and doesn't hesitate to remind us that she "knows" things. We learned not to tell her everything so as not to be "educated" on the subject. She does not like dogs at all and is actually terrified of them, though she does tolerate our two when she visits. If they go up to her, tails wagging and wanting a pat, she backs up and is scared. We never bring them over to their house, so visits are never longer than 4-ish hours. When we told her we were getting a 2nd Hav when Ricky was 7 months old, she said "Well then, you might as well buy a farm and have all the animals you want!" We just LOL She and my FIL spoil us with food (they're Italian! Yummm!), with gifts and with wanting to be with us so we are blessed.

The older my kids get, with our oldest son now with a g/f for over a year, I totally get what my MIL must have gone through. I am worried about the fact that I may not like the new DIL's and the one SIL that will inevitably enter our lives one day. What then?? :suspicious: I think I will learn something from your attitude Carole. You are right. It's simple, let's keep it simple !


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Carole and all,
With all of our family difficulties, I thought everyone would love to see a youtube that my sister sent me. I've tried twice to provide the link, but it didn't let me. I'll try typing it, rather than cutting and pasting. It's a true life bonding between and elephant and a dog.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kathie, the video isn't working, at least not on my computer?

WELL, WE ARE HOME!!! YIPEE!!!

We did get a rock chip in our front window but I'm trying not to see it. Also, about 40 miles from home a pickup cut in front of us and a roll of construction material flew out of the back. I saw it slipping and prayed it didn't hit us. The prayers worked and we were spared!!

Anyway, the trip from hell is over! We did get to spend some wonderful time with our family and DGD so all is well. The GM car is still in the repair shop waiting for a headlamp! Oh well, I'm over it!! I've got so much to do.....
Thanks for all your support!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome home!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

WELCOME HOME!!!:bounce::bounce:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Home Sweet Home! I'll bet it feels good! Glad you had a safe trip.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome home!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Carole,
Glad you got home safe and sound.
Enjoy!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Deer Carole:*

Glad you are back safe and sound. And if you ever want to do stand up comedy, you already have a routine written for you...someday I know you will laugh.

Will we be seeing you at the forum event next month?

My sister lives in Damascus Maryland that was once a major forest and farm area. They are building huge homes on this land and the deer are losing a great deal of their "ground." There are signs everywhere about deer crossings, but you have to drive about 15 miles an hour to see them on those dark country back roads. The last visit there, one ran out in front of me and I slammed on the brakes which threw us and everything in the car forward...on a rental car I didn't know. It came out of no where, just leapt out of the darkness.

I was very fortunate as I was driving extremely slow looking for her turn off which is near impossible to see if you are driving the 45 mph speed limit. After that experience, I crawled at night driving and even pulled over so the regular speedsters could pass me. Even in the day they leap right out and you see why the big 4 wheelers have those big metal bars in the front.

Every night in her yard, and also at sundown there are at least ten deer walking through the backyards as they are near a creek and there is good stuff for them to eat. My BIL hunts them as there are way too many of them and they are dying of disease and hunger in the winter due to loss of land and overpopulation due to the availability of gardens to eat and survive in the summer from the homes.

I'm glad you are safe and home. Drive safely...at least there are no deer in Southern California where you live...only crazy people texting while they drive or putting on pantyhose!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Glad you're home Carole! What a trip. Oh...remind me NEVER to ride in a car with you! ound: From now on you and your DH should fly!

I hope you're settling in and had a good nights rest in your own home, so good to be back after long trips!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad you're back safe. Welcome home!:cheer2:
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- glad you are home safe! Now where is the video of you doing RLH's when you arrived home with the pups?


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Carole,
Glad you got home safely. I wish you could see the video, but I guess youtube links don't take on this forum?? If there was another way, I'd try it. Anyway, I do hope all your trips from here on out are enjoyable and hazard-free.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay!!!! Carole is HOME!!!!! there's no place like home.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: You made it! :whoo: So glad you're back, I really missed you! :hug:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Linda, you are so right about the deer. We were going only 20 mph and it slammed into the side of our headlight. Oh well, another experience over.
Yes, I'm going to Elaine's, are you? Leslie, are you? 
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That was a trip you will never forget -- but I know it was worth it to see your cute grand daughter. It's a story she will enjoy one of these days to know what all you went through to be with her on Christmas. You need to write it all down for her so you don't forget any of it...if that's possible. I'm glad your home and can completely relax.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carole, you're home! Yaaaaaaaaay! :whoo: 

Kathie, Melissa made it so the forum could take videos from youtube. All you need to do is copy the link of your video clip from there and paste it in a post here. It should work! Not sure why yours isn't.....

That clip you are trying to show here was posted elsewhere in a thread about it..... I can't remember who actually posted it. Was it you? lol It is a VERY beautiful and moving clip.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Marj, you're right! After I tried and tried to post that beautiful clip, I found it posted in a separate thread. I'm glad it's on here. It makes m cry with happiness, it's just so sweet! Hope everyone sees that thread.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

FINALLY!

Danak


----------

